# Colorado license allocations



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

I read the same article and I'm glad we spoke up and was heard.
My wifes uncle is running for governor, I don't see him losing. I've been talking to him about the DOW catering to private land owners and outfitters. He's been listening.


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Keep up the good work*

Vpier, it's nice to know that there is a voice of reason (our side, of course) behind a politician. The day do-it-yourself hunters can't hunt, the antis will have won.
I lived in CO for a couple years, and it was nice to be able to go buy a deer license, but I'd forget CO altogether if the residents got the 80% and guys like me had only 5% to compete for, after the landowner vouchers took the other 15%.
I'd go along with the resident 80% if the landowners took only 5%. Last time I checked, the nonmigratory game animals were still the property of whole state.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

460461whatever said:


> Vpier, it's nice to know that there is a voice of reason (our side, of course) behind a politician. The day do-it-yourself hunters can't hunt, the antis will have won.
> I lived in CO for a couple years, and it was nice to be able to go buy a deer license, but I'd forget CO altogether if the residents got the 80% and guys like me had only 5% to compete for, after the landowner vouchers took the other 15%.
> I'd go along with the resident 80% if the landowners took only 5%. Last time I checked, the nonmigratory game animals were still the property of whole state.


Where is Springfield? I bought a house on a lake near Crosslake.


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*about 1/2 way between Mankato and Brookings*



vpier said:


> Where is Springfield? I bought a house on a lake near Crosslake.


Which lake? I used to own a house and 40 acres 1/2 way between Crosslake and Crosby, about a mile your side of the Mississippi. That was only five years ago. I sure do miss that land. I still have inlaws with land NW of Pine River. I really miss the fishing around there. "Hmmm, which lake should I fish tonight?" Now it's a half hour to the nearest bullhead hole. :sad:


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

460461whatever said:


> Which lake? I used to own a house and 40 acres 1/2 way between Crosslake and Crosby, about a mile your side of the Mississippi. That was only five years ago. I sure do miss that land. I still have inlaws with land NW of Pine River. I really miss the fishing around there. "Hmmm, which lake should I fish tonight?" Now it's a half hour to the nearest bullhead hole. :sad:


Im on Mitchell


----------

